# [Type-condescension] What do N people talk about that S people don't?



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

KraChZiMan said:


> Interesting take on russian socionics... What else is in russian socionics that differs from western socionics?


I haven't studied either in depth, as I couldn't accept the basic premises (definitions of the cognitive functions). But I was and still am curious and like to stay informed at least a little in many areas. Another thing in Russian socionics is the extreme clannishness- every quadra is made out to be some kind of elite special unique club where all of its members share the same worldview... Sorry but having even one function further up or down the stack, even if the ensemble is the same, changes the worldview dramatically. Idk if Western socionics does that too.



KraChZiMan said:


> My brother is that kind of INFJ who relies heavily on Ti, which means he has very often doubted in his type and thought that maybe he is an INTP, but he has always seen how actual INTP's are much more different people than himself.


Exactly! I was like him and only realized I was not INTP by interacting with real INTPs. I was definitely not one of them, although they're super lovely.



KraChZiMan said:


> It's funny that I have most seriously considered myself as ENFP very many times, but it has never stuck with me, because I am actually quite conservative and harsh person in some ways that ENFP's certainly aren't.


ENFPs can be very serious and harsh, judgmental etc when their Fi is constantly required to react to some stress factor or problem in their life. And being extraverted does not mean wanting to be outside and with friends most of the time, it simply means your energetic focus is on the external world (and TV shows are representations of that, just like books, art or yoga, or anything outside of your head).


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Intuitives talk about _only_ smart and theoretical stuff which may include one or more of the following; aliens, space travel, rocket science, the nature of the universe, calculus, graphs, government and politics, and of course, the quintessential world domination plans. Also, if you study MBTI you're kinda 80% more likely to be an intuitive.

Sensors, on the other hand, talk about completely inane things like cooking, flowers, unicorns, clothes, cars, money, and Justin Bieber's new songs. They also have a lot of sex, which is absolutely pointless, of course. They have no imagination at all.

---

If you managed to read past that, check your expression in the mirror. Are you nodding, or are you disgusted? If you're disgusted, thank fucking god you retain some sense. 

Now in all seriousness, I don't even get why people study this theory so shallowly? I understand if you're a newcomer, and it's ok as long as long as you're willing to learn. Otherwise... stop buying into stereotypes, seriously. You're making the experience worse for yourself and others. I know a lot of sensors who are expansive and intelligent and can maintain intellectual conversation for much longer than their intuitive counterparts. Hell, I'm smarter than a lot of intuitives I know. What does that say to you? Clearly I just shattered the stupid ditz stereotype ESFPs have attributed to them. And using "I'm an NT" to justify your rudeness and social stupidity and to claim intellectual superiority is pretty retarded, stop finding ways to blow your own trumpet unless they're actually valid.

Type is an indicator of how you think. That's it. Making it needlessly behavioral is pointless and misleading.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

KraChZiMan said:


> I am always passionate encourage the fight against typism, because it causes very much sensing types to doubt in their type and change to intuitive types. Mistyping is one of the most common and direct results of typist idiots making ignorant claims.


Interesting idea that sensing types 'doubt their types because typists make them think intuites are more intelligent'. Somewhere in another socionics forum (smaller, more of a local one) I read someone saying the same thing is happening to intuitive types (them wanting to be sensing types) because sensing types stereotypically are the ones who are more practical, less head-in-the-clouds, more realistic, better sense of fashion, etc...maybe it's a local typist thing/trend?


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Miya said:


> Not the actual Russian socionics, go there and you'll get as much typism in the first few minutes you had never seen anywhere else in your entire life. Especially calling each type names of their representatives, and making it worse by reducing it to some stereotypical name...
> INTp Balzac becomes Bal'ka or Bal', and is always, always the morbid, pessimistic, dark character.
> Yesenin INFp, Yes'ka or Yes', the always lazy, useless and work hating dude.
> ENTp and ENFp the never ever serious comic duo, the ISFp maid or housewife, the ENFj whiny drama queen... Etc. It's disgusting.


...Well, and, reading the rest of the discussion...here a person just had written what I meant in my previous post. 



Miya said:


> ENFPs can be very serious and harsh, judgmental etc when their Fi is constantly required to react to some stress factor or problem in their life. And being extraverted does not mean wanting to be outside and with friends most of the time, it simply means your energetic focus is on the external world (and TV shows are representations of that, just like books, art or yoga, or anything outside of your head).


I agree. I believe I could be ENFP (socionics IEE) and I CAN be, as you said, harsh, judgmental, and...something like that. Everything depends on the circumstances, persons I'm communicating with and info that's being exchanged/ things that are happening. (Though usually after behaving in a harsh manner my conscience speaks up asking: 'was this necessary..?')


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

This thread is a great example why the Op is frustrated. Its either intuitives are better than sensors or we're all equal and able to prefer all the same aspects of life. Which is bull.

Hate it or love it but intuitives and sensors are two different types of people who prefer different aspects of life. Its not that either type can do something the other is incapable of doing but cognitive functions and peraonality types are about preferences. So if any one may, can anyone answer the Ops question, what exactly are sensors not getting? To make the question sound better and less offensive, what may a sensor struggle with when talking to an intutive? To make it even less offensive for those who are extremely sensitive, what may a sensor struggle with in comparison to an intuitive and vice versa?

People need to realize whether you like it or not, each personality is different that prefers certain aspects of life that other types may not prefer or be naturally adept at. We're equal but we're definitely not the same.


----------

